# Bildgrösse ermitteln



## deinertsche (30. Juli 2003)

Ich habe eine Bild-tag dem ich die id 'bild' gegeben hab.

<img src=leer.gif id=bild width=200 height=200>

Jetzt ändere ich dieses Bild zur Laufzeit:
var bild = document.getElementById("bild");
bild.src="test.jpg";


und habe das Problem, dass test.jpg jetzt in der Grösse 200x200 angezeigt wird. Wie bekomme ich die Grösse des Bildes test.jpg raus? (ich meine logischerweise dynamisch. test.jpg steht jetzt hier nur als Beispiel. Die Bilder werden vom user hochgeladen)

Hab leider wenig Ahnung von Javascript, aber hier brauche ich es. Ich kann die Seite nicht jedesmal neuladen, sonst wärs ja mit php kein Problem.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

zuerst erstellst du ein neues Image Object mit var x = new Image();
Diesem weist du die URL des zweiten Bildes zu. Damit ist es bekannt und kann "ausgelesen" werden...

Beispiel:

```
<head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function change()
{
 var x = new Image();
 x.src = "http://www.tutorials.de/images/literatur/3772367976.03.jpg";
 with(document.images('erstesBild')){
   src = x.src;
   width = x.width;
   height = x.height;
 }
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/literatur/3897211408.03.jpg" name="erstesBild" height="200" width="200">
<span onClick="change()">wechseln</span>
</body>
```

bye


----------



## deinertsche (31. Juli 2003)

Cool! Danke! funzt prima!


----------

